# Should I buy a Toyota Tundra or a Chevy Silverado 1500?



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm looking at new trucks and I think I'm going to get a Toyota Tundra but I don't know how well the will handle an 8' Fisher. If any one has any sugjestions about wether I should get a Toyota Tunda or a Chevy 1500 let me know. I will not by a Ford or a Dodge I have had bad experiences with both.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Get a true 3/4 ton or larger if you plan on plowing commercially..


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

What snow farmer said, 1/2 tons generally only get 7 1/2 ft light duty blades. Go with a 2500 HD or 3500. Truck will work out better for you.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

tundra has been out for a few years now, and yet when it snows i still see a ton of new chevys and so on not tundra. get the chevy and be glad you didwesport


----------



## smoore45 (Oct 27, 2007)

Tundras are designed for the suburbanite trucker. Sure they may be reliable and good quality as a daily driver to work, but he Japanese design everything to the minimum. Smaller rear diff, smaller frame, etc. Strap a plow on one of those and it's likely to fall apart. Even though I'm a Ford man, I would much rather see you get the Chevy. I plow with a 1/2 and it can handle plowing all day long.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

truer words were never spoken i have to agree. id rather see you get a ford than a tundra and im a chevy guy


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

*Real Plowing...*

Frankly if you plan on doing any real plowing buy a Ford F-250 as a minimum.


----------



## SuperBlade (Aug 27, 2008)

plz no tundra


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

You should buy whatever truck you like best and will suit your needs.

If you do go with the Toyota don't kid yourself that an 8' Fisher will go on there with no issues.

Most manufacturers have plow selection lists on their websites based on your vehicle information. IMO the best plow you will find for the Tundra is right here.

http://www.snoway.com/index.cfm/act/viewSeries/type/Plow/cat/11


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

The gm is way more truck, no doubt about it.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

mercer_me;583808 said:


> I'm looking at new trucks and I think I'm going to get a Toyota Tundra
> 
> Nice grocery hauler
> 
> ...


If you are doing your own drive or a very small area either one will work. But if the application is commercial consider stepping up to a 3/4. You can buy them almost as cheap or cheaper. The 3/4 ton truck would handle that 8' blade you wanted


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

GM no doubt at all.


----------



## Lifted4x4Astro (May 10, 2008)

smoore45;583899 said:


> Tundras are designed for the suburbanite trucker. Sure they may be reliable and good quality as a daily driver to work, but he Japanese design everything to the minimum. Smaller rear diff, smaller frame, etc.


Actually you are wrong! The new (07+) Tundra is a beefier truck than any of the domestic 1/2 tons. 10.5" ring gear out back (with the 5.7), more hp AND torque than any of the domestics and a very nice 6 speed auto. The frames are fully boxed up front and are very strong. Can't say if they will handle a plow though.

I would not buy one...I like a 3/4 ton truck not a cowboy Cadillac! I do have a buddy who owns an 07 Tundra and the truck runs perfect, pulls great (lighter loads) and the dealer takes great care of him when he goes in for routine maintenance. I can't say that about any of the domestic dealers around here!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Local Toyo dealer has plowed with a Toyo pickup for years. I just noticed they have a new Tundra in there now with a Boss 7'6 V. I'm a GM guy but I don't really have anything bad to say about Toyota, as long as we're comparing half tons.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Buy the Chevy.......forget about the Toyota for many reasons. ussmileyflag


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

If your buying a new 'yota, will the dealership honor the warranty/ I asked a couple of years ago when they 1st came out and the dealership I spoke to gave me a flat out "NO".
If your plowing w/ a 1/2 will the 'yota have a tranny cooler or anything else that goes into a plow pkg.?


----------



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

Does Toyota offer a "Snow Plow Prep Package"? I am trolling Toyota's website and don't see anything on there.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

F250 Boss v;583909 said:


> Frankly if you plan on doing any real plowing buy a Ford F-250 as a minimum.


agreed, my 06 f350 is 3x the size of the truck as my 03 f150 is, I could bolt on a monster plow vs the f150 im sure a 7 and a hafl or 8 footer will max that sucker out.

Lotta guys have had issues plowing with the tundras, even the newest ones. Id get a 1500hd or 2500 chevy/gmc anyday or an F250.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Lifted4x4Astro;584976 said:


> Actually you are wrong! The new (07+) Tundra is a beefier truck than any of the domestic 1/2 tons. 10.5" ring gear out back (with the 5.7), more hp AND torque than any of the domestics and a very nice 6 speed auto. The frames are fully boxed up front and are very strong. Can't say if they will handle a plow though.
> 
> I would not buy one...I like a 3/4 ton truck not a cowboy Cadillac! I do have a buddy who owns an 07 Tundra and the truck runs perfect, pulls great (lighter loads) and the dealer takes great care of him when he goes in for routine maintenance. I can't say that about any of the domestic dealers around here!


toyota may outspec the domestic brands in a lot of categories, search online for the f150 frame test vs the tundra frame test, they did it with the nissan titan too, its rediculous how much smaller so many of the parts are like the frame flex, bolts, nuts, suspension components are. I like ford trucks more than the others but gm is a close 2nd. I wouldnt consider plowing with anything but a gm or ford or larger brands.

especially if you have the option of buying a new one and are GOING to plow with it, just start out in the right direction from the get go.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

TCLA;585002 said:


> Buy the Chevy.......forget about the Toyota for many reasons. ussmileyflag


Toyota is building huge plant here, starting with 1200 jobs with another 1200 coming in the next few years, so tymusic. That would be the only reason I would buy a Toyo but it would be for personal use.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

When you look at the plow capacity of the Tundra you'd be just as well off with a Tacoma. The best little truck in it's class.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

JD Dave;585165 said:


> Toyota is building huge plant here, starting with 1200 jobs with another 1200 coming in the next few years, so tymusic. That would be the only reason I would buy a Toyo but it would be for personal use.


Hey, I can get behind that, that is wonderful!

I still believe the GM/Chevy is the better truck. :salute:


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

TCLA;585183 said:


> Hey, I can get behind that, that is wonderful!
> 
> I still believe the GM/Chevy is the better truck. :salute:


So do I, that's why mine are all GM's.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Your an American right? If so, go Chevy. Its a lot more truck than the TOYota's are. I found it almost comical that toyota was at the Northeast Snow and Ice show today. My family was brought up on GM and half the family worked for and retired from GM. So I wouldn't tell anyone to get anything else. But I gotta say, looking at it un-biased, I really think that GM makes an excellent product. Theres a reason I just bought my 4th one.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

Lifted4x4Astro;584976 said:


> Actually you are wrong! The new (07+) Tundra is a beefier truck than any of the domestic 1/2 tons. QUOTE]
> 
> really now?
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Toyota Dually Anyone ?!?!


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

91AK250;586095 said:


> Lifted4x4Astro;584976 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually you are wrong! The new (07+) Tundra is a beefier truck than any of the domestic 1/2 tons. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

This is going to be a plow truck, right?

Then I'm changing my answer to nether..
Get a truck with a solid front axle.


----------



## smoore45 (Oct 27, 2007)

LiftedAstro, I am not wrong. I will give you the fact that they came out with a stronger engine and 6 speed trans, but time will only tell what the long term durability of those will be. Remember these types of powertrains are not Toyota's strong suit, this is all a new game for them...

As for the frame and diff, sure the ring gear may be the same size, but it doesn't mean its made out of the same alloy or thickness material(however, I don't have the specifics on that). And you answered your own question about the frame, its only boxed in the front which makes the torsional stiffness of the entire truck still much less than the F-150. Refer to the videos that 91AK posted. Also I believe the F-150 still has more payload and towing capacity.

Glad to see you are still supporting the purchase of the GM, however. :salute:


----------



## Lifted4x4Astro (May 10, 2008)

The videos are funny.  I would expect Ford to make out the best...the videos are put out by Ford. LOL 

Show me an independent test from an independent company and I will believe it more. Of course I feel these testing companies are like politicians...the deepest pockets sway the voting. You never get what you are told anyways. 

I have owned and currently own some GM's and I know for fact the build quality is NOT very good. I do also think GM finally got their crap together and are now building a much better truck but have no data to back it up. Just going by what I hear from the guys I work with who own the newer 2007 and 2008 trucks. They are definitely in the shop less than their 2003 - 2006's were.

Now for buying a plow truck...solid front axle is where it's at! That is why I converted my Astro van to a solid front axle!


----------

